# SISTERS.. know how to relax



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 11, 2011)

A cold snowy day is a good time to relax on their favorite blanket.. Abbey ( Tabbie ) really knows how and Maxi ( Tailless Blue-creme ) too! -







Last September their mommy-cat LuLu found her favorite chair [ after all of the remodeling guys left ] -






Mammals... Carnivorous predator's! -





TEK


----------



## Isa (Jan 11, 2011)

Soooo cute  they look so confortable! Looking at your pics makes me want to take a nap lol. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## terryo (Jan 11, 2011)

Maxi...my favorite! I love your cats Terry.


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 11, 2011)

Awww kitties  They look very snuggly


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 11, 2011)

terryo said:


> Maxi...my favorite! I love your cats Terry.



Maxi always has to get right in my face when I read at night.. she finally does settle down at my waist and I prop my book up on her.. and she purrs...

She loves it when the sun comes in the front door on cool mornings -






AND.. I just happened to have my camera close and she was watching me -






btw.. they belong to Yvonne.......

Terry K


----------



## terryo (Jan 12, 2011)

Who/what belongs to Yvonne???


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 12, 2011)

HUH? Oh no...you just keep those kitties. Even though they are beautiful (I especially love the orange one), I already have 4 of my own and that's aplenty. One of mine, Dixie, is the same color as Maxi, but I've always called it dilute or pastel calico.


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 12, 2011)

I think my cat sugar would fit in purrfectly with your cats Terry!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 12, 2011)

terryo said:


> Who/what belongs to Yvonne???



The cats belong to Yvonne my wife TerryO...

TEK

We can't forget Sammi - ( unrelated ) -

2 months..






5 months..






Sammi is a trim 15lbs.

And 'Glamour-shot'..


----------



## terryo (Jan 12, 2011)

Ohhhhh, your wife's name is Yvonne too. I can see how much you love your animals Terry.


----------



## Xilonen (Jan 16, 2011)

Ha! My Sammy is 15 lbs, too, though he's a he.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice Pics--To get the best seat in my house you have to move a cat.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 17, 2011)

Whattaya mean... move a cat Len - where I live ya find a different seat! 

TerryO might like this one! We watched Maxi hatch.. baby pic - maybe 10 days old -






And at 4 weeks old -


----------



## terryo (Mar 17, 2011)

My favorite kitty!


----------

